# OT: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF



## Seuss

Every week I will bring you a delicious summer treat, with my edition of
"Hot Girl of the Week". After one week, she will go into the vault. Located here, for your viewing pleasure. :biggrin: 

My avy will be updated every week.


*Hot Girl of the Week Vault*









*First Edition, Lucy Pinder 








Second Edition, Keeley Hazell*








*Third Edition, Vida Guerra* 








*Fourth Edition, Keyra Augustina*​


----------



## Helvius

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Her shirt doesn't fit very well!


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Hey! The official boobies stay on the Dallas board! :lol:


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

*Second Edition: Keeley Hazell*


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

I see someone likes a good ol' underboob.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



Aussie Baller said:


> I see someone likes a good ol' underboob.


*** is next week. =)

Hey, if you guys have any hot pics. Feel free to post 'em and I might use one of them for a week.


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



Dr. Seuss said:


> *Second Edition: Keeley Hazell*


Ohhhh the things I would do to her.......


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



Ninjatune said:


> Ohhhh the things I would do to her.......


Her taxes?


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Come on, Sean. Don't hold out on the real size images!


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

BTW.. Who has seen Kelly Brook's new photoshoot for her calender? Hot damn!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

*Third Edition: **Vida Guerra*


----------



## Jabroni

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Reminds me of Ashely from the WWE. Loving the cap, screams attitude.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



Jabroni said:


> Reminds me of Ashely from the WWE. Loving the cap, screams attitude.


I thought it screamed cliche, but ok.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

GREAT THREAD! Looks like I'll now be visiting the Suns board once a week. :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Gotta love Google's image search (with the filter turned OFF).

Here's another pic of Keeley Hazell


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Heidi Klum is one of my all time favorites


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Australia proudly brings you, krystal forscutt


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

I think I'll be using Krystal Forscutt for next weeks edition.


Damn she's hot.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



Dr. Seuss said:


> I think I'll be using Krystal Forscutt for next weeks edition.
> 
> 
> Damn she's hot.


:cheers:


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


> Heidi Klum is one of my all time favorites


still the hottest woman in the world... even though she's married to Seal.

Sidenote: Seal sold his soul to the devil to be able to sing a song that would make any woman fall in total love with him. That song was "Kiss From A Rose" and when the devil came to collect, he grabbed Seal's face and Seal sang out with all he could, the song "Kiss From A Rose". The devil was so teary-eyed and emotionally swooned that he let Seal keep his soul. That's how Seal got those scars on his face... The devil is currently waiting for a phone call from Seal.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



Avalanche said:


> Australia proudly brings you, krystal forscutt


Gotta love a dirty girl.... :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



edwardcyh said:


> Gotta love a dirty girl.... :biggrin:


especially when she looks like that


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Not into blonds. I know Leeann Tweeden kills all of them!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

*This Week: Keyra Augustina*


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Keyra Augustina is amazing. Go google her name, and then Youtube it. You'll thank me.


----------



## nguyen_milan

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



XMATTHEWX said:


> Keyra Augustina is amazing. Go google her name, and then Youtube it. You'll thank me.


Doing it right now, thank you :biggrin: 

But Dr. Seuss, since you are only 16, will your parents be happy with this? haha


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



XMATTHEWX said:


> Keyra Augustina is amazing. Go google her name, and then Youtube it. You'll thank me.



God damn she is hot, shes better than Vida guerra!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Heidi Klum in the million dollar diamond bra:


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


>


:jawdrop: wholly hot damn!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

I guess I'm not allowed to have racy photos as an avatar.


So, I guess I'll just update this thread with new hot pics every week.

=(


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



Dr. Seuss said:


> I guess I'm not allowed to have racy photos as an avatar.
> 
> 
> So, I guess I'll just update this thread with new hot pics every week.
> 
> =(


you're not allowed to?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



Avalanche said:


> you're not allowed to?



Yeah, cause I'm a MOD......


----------



## shoop da whoop

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Well than I think you should do the right and thing and make it *2* girls a week now.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



76767 said:


> Well than I think you should do the right and thing and make it *2* girls a week now.


agreed. Here, I'll start.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Is that Jenna Jamison?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

that looks like Pamela Anderson.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Cheryl Tweedy










For those of you who live in Arizona, I'm jealous. I've heard that you guys have hotties all over the place. I need to come visit and check out the scenery.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


> Is that Jenna Jamison?


yes indeed. Sorry, I forgot to post the name too. She's uber hot.


----------



## 604flat_line

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

I KEEPS IT REAL!!!


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

que eso?


----------



## 604flat_line

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Hannah Graaf


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Shannon Elizabeth


----------



## 604flat_line

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

The leopard bra pic is very nice to look at!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Feel free to post some hotties!


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

http://www.basketballforum.com/<object width=









And let's go FTW here


http://youtube.com/watch?v=j01nQroZOFg

I dont know how to post youtube clips....


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

ftw?


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Someone was watching USA today! LOL!


----------



## garnett

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Excellent choice.


----------



## 604flat_line

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

guns


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

slackers!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## ChadWick

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Giggity-Giggity-Gi-Ga-Dy!!!


----------



## Knick Killer

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*









*
GEMMA ATKINSON*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Gemma Atkinson


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Schwing!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

white girls only? 

Lauren London close enough.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Dr. Seuss,
The pics you post arent showing up on my PC.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


> Dr. Seuss,
> The pics you post arent showing up on my PC.



Yup, they're doing the same to me. Not sure what's wrong.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

More gifs!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*










Random hottie.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## ChadWick

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

haha o yees giggity giggity this is a hot thread:worthy:


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Except for the ugly dude on the left, those girls got some big cha-chas!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

You can tell that the girl with the stickers on her bikini (2nd from the left) just had a boob job recently and her implants havent settled yet. You can see the scar, but when they settle the scar will be in the fold of her boob.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


> You can tell that the girl with the stickers on her bikini (2nd from the left) just had a boob job recently and her implants havent settled yet. You can see the scar, but when they settle the scar will be in the fold of her boob.



Someone knows their boobs!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Someone knows their boobs!


:lol:

My wife's got some nice fakies, so I have experience. :biggrin:


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Jenn Sterger


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

123,
No pics show up in your posts.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


> 123,
> No pics show up in your posts.


They are showing to me.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*










VANESSA MARCIL


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Does it get any better?


----------



## HB

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

^Wow


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

<embed src="http://uploads.atomfilms.com/player.swf?key=4AA4B796F86FE0D4" width="430" height="354"></embed>


----------



## HB

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Arent some of those girls underaged


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

For those of us in PHX, go to the Heart Attack Grill..... it's so good! and good for you!
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O9N4Y1DpTxs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O9N4Y1DpTxs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



IceMan23and3 said:


> For those of us in PHX, go to the Heart Attack Grill..... it's so good! and good for you!
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O9N4Y1DpTxs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O9N4Y1DpTxs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>



That place looks awesome!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*










CARMEN ELECTRA


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*










Jenny McCarthy


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*

Dang... those baby's are huge!


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


> Dang... those baby's are huge!


Tomorrow I am going FTW.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girl of the Week Vault*










STACY KEIBLER

(nice one 123!)


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

View attachment 11004


View attachment 11005


View attachment 11006


View attachment 11007


View attachment 11008


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

View attachment 11009


View attachment 11010


View attachment 11011


View attachment 11012


View attachment 11013


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

View attachment 11015


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

Nice work guys!


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


> Nice work guys!


When we play, we play to win....


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*










MEAGAN GOOD


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

Lauren Jones


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

Meh, I like em more natural


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*










AMANDA BRAUN


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

View attachment 11020


View attachment 11021
It's not a party till the ladies start doing shots off each other!


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*










Very Nice!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*










I forget her name.....


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Basel

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*





































Thought I'd contribute to the thread.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Basel57 again.


Oh.....I love Stacy.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Oh.....I love Stacy.


As do I.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Basel

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


>


What's her name? She's pretty much crazy hot.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

Miss Emily Scott


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Jabroni

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


>


Could those jeans ride any lower?


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



Jabroni said:


> Could those jeans ride any lower?


Those are mini skirts.....


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



Jabroni said:


> Could those jeans ride any lower?


I'd LOVE to see them ride lower, down to her ankles! :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

The Worlds Most Beautiful Genius:
http://www.jonholato.com/2007/09/25...a-elektroda-the-worlds-most-beautiful-genius/

Dorota Rabczewska aka Doda Elektroda.



> Doda, who came in at #2 on the top 10 most beautiful Polish women, is a famous Polish singer formerly of the band Virgin but now a solo act. In 2004, at the age of 20, Doda Elektroda joined Mensa and it was revealed that she has an IQ of 156. Mensa is a society for highly intelligent individuals, as the only membership requirement is a verifiable IQ score within the top 2% of the population. Currently, there are 100,000 Mensans living in 100 countries around the world.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

Please allow me to introduce you to Denise Milani.... my future ex wife....


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

View attachment 11036


View attachment 11037


View attachment 11038


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

God bless the internet.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



















DOROTA


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

DOROTA is lovely!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

Rhian Sugden


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



IceMan23and3 said:


> Who is this?


A brazilian girl, called Jessica Canizales


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

apparently there is no hot linking from coomgirls


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

Not Appropriate =(


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



¹²³ said:


> Not Appropriate =(


Awwwww i missed it


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



Aussie Baller said:


> Awwwww i missed it


And now I can't recall what picture I posted there.


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



¹²³ said:


> And now I can't recall what picture I posted there.


Well ****.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*










CHARISMA CARPENTER


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

anyone see the reflection on the windshield on 123's picture? check it out, very nice!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

DAMN! BB, that girls fine.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



Dr. Seuss said:


> DAMN! BB, that girls fine.


Do a Google Image Search for "Raven Riley" and you'll find LOTS more pics of her.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


> Do a Google Image Search for "Raven Riley" and you'll find LOTS more pics and videos of her.



fixed


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

<a href="http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2024599670101771971oqioTe"><img src="http://inlinethumb39.webshots.com/21926/2024599670101771971S500x500Q85.jpg" alt="CIMG0008"></a>


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

why was my photo delete? Me try again


* slightly graphic*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*




























*too graphic*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

yes! and in Barcelona, there is no top!


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

Post of the double type


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



Dr. Seuss said:


> [


Australian TV is hard to watch


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



Aussie Baller said:


>


IRONIC. The penthouse pic is the most fully clothed female in this thread!


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

Esther Baxter


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

Shay LaRen









Chessika Cartwright









Megan Good


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

fake boobs are fake


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*










WANDA NARA


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



IceMan23and3 said:


> fake boobs are fake


and fun to play with.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


> and fun to play with.


not really, they're hard and uncomfortable.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

Seuss man, you're 0 for 2 these past two days! Where're the pics?


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



IceMan23and3 said:


> not really, they're hard and uncomfortable.


guess you must have been with girls who went with budget boobs.

wait until your wife has a few kids and her boobs turn into mud flaps, then you'll appreciate a little silicone. :biggrin:


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



B_&_B said:


>


Yes, that looks SO attractive. If they had them to begin with, yeah it's fine, but the bolt ons are disgusting. I dated a chick that went from A to C cup and those felt fine, but when I dated a stripper, they weren't fun at all! They literally were like BIG BAGS OF SAND!


----------



## 12AL21

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*



IceMan23and3 said:


> Yes, that looks SO attractive. If they had them to begin with, yeah it's fine, but the bolt ons are disgusting. I dated a chick that went from A to C cup and those felt fine, but when I dated a stripper, they weren't fun at all! They literally were like *BIG BAGS OF SAND!*



Bags of sand? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Hot Girls of the Week Vault*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*










LUCY PINDER


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



Dr. Seuss said:


> LUCY PINDER


you already posted her and the pic doesn't work again....


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



IceMan23and3 said:


> you already posted her and the pic doesn't work again....


Look here.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



¹²³ said:


> Look here.


God does better work than any surgeon could dream of!


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



IceMan23and3 said:


> God does better work than any surgeon could dream of!


I agree completly.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



IceMan23and3 said:


> God does better work than any surgeon could dream of!


Ya, but like I said, after a few kids the hoots just arent the same anymore. A little lift does wonders.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



Dr. Seuss said:


>


You're not a moderator anymore? Also DAMN!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

He's still a mod. He's doing blogs so they changed the color. It's going to be changed though supposedly.


----------



## Jabroni

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*










Gotta love Kristen Kreuk.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

Nice pics Seuss! Who is she?


----------



## Scuall

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



















</pre>


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



B_&_B said:


> Nice pics Seuss! Who is she?



The two pics of the top girl, I don't know for sure. I don't really know the bottom one either.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*










KIM KARDASHIAN


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



B_&_B said:


>


Best picture of this thread so far.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*










A girl from Seventh Heaven.


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



Dr. Seuss said:


> A girl from Seventh Heaven.


I'd like to seventh her heaven, in her ***.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*










Mia Hernandez


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



















KARI SWEET


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

Cora Skinner









Bianca Beauchamp


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

The greatest NBA cheerleader ever has a new photo shoot at FHM.com


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



B_&_B said:


>


please tell me this was post #5,000,000!


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*




























Save the Cheerleader!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Save the Cheerleader!


Please link to the rest of those photos. Now.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



Aussie Baller said:


> Please link to the rest of those photos. Now.



Those were the only ones they had.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Those were the only ones they had.


Liar!
I copied the photo links and just changed the number at the end and found some more.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

Nice find, but I got those from a different message board. Those were the only ones posted.

I hadn't thought about changing the end number to look for more, this whole stalker thing is new to me. lol j/k


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Nice find, but I got those from a different message board. Those were the only ones posted.
> 
> I hadn't thought about changing the end number to look for more, this whole stalker thing is new to me. lol j/k


I don't stalk her, i just like to smell her.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



B_&_B said:


>


mmmmmmmmmmmhhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

Deal or No Deal babe
Janelle Moreno


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

Deal


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## croco

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

The pics in your last post don't work (not for me at least)


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



croco said:


> The pics in your last post don't work (not for me at least)



Weird......I can see them.

That Keyra Augustina girl has such an amazing ***.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

New rule: a new pic must be posted on EVERY Suns game day!


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

Great Pics 123!


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



B_&_B said:


> Great Pics 123!


I agree.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

Good Luck Suns!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

Dang 123, that girl barely looks legal.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



B_&_B said:


> Dang 123, that girl barely looks legal.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

nice pic 123!!


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*

Go Suns!


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



Avalanche said:


>


This is funny, in the video she put a phone inside herself and calls it lets it ring for a bit then tries to answer it.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



Aussie Baller said:


> This is funny, in the video she put a phone inside herself and calls it lets it ring for a bit then tries to answer it.


and which video is that???


----------



## Aussie Baller

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



bootstrenf said:


> and which video is that???


I saw it as a porno blooper, those things are ****ing funny.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*



¹²³ said:


>


oh milf hunter!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Best Damn Babe Thread on BBF*


----------

